# I like hong



## the Jester

I just wanted to make sure my feelings were clear, since I've been beating him with a stick in the Meta forum.  No hard feelings, right, hong?


----------



## Xarlen

Hong Disturbs me. But with style.


----------



## Morrus

I like Hong, too.


----------



## maddman75

Hong is teh Intarweb ninja


----------



## Cyragnome

I like Hong Kong Fuey, too


----------



## ForceUser

hong is gay.

But in a "hug me" kind of way


----------



## Teflon Billy

I'm just wild about Hong


----------



## Nightfall

Hong, like everyone else here, I like, even if I disagree with him. 

I don't hate anyone. I just prefer to disturb them.


----------



## Olive

i like hong too... i think hes funny.


----------



## fba827

Hmm, this could easily turn into an ad campaign for hong --

"Try hong, now with minty fresh flavor!"


----------



## I'm A Banana

fba, that sounds so very wrong. No one should talk about Hong's flavor. Not even in a good way.

Though it does make me curious how one can get to taste minty fresh...I mean, is there a deodorant or something?


----------



## Aaron L

I dread to see what hong is going to say


----------



## fba827

Kamikaze Midget said:
			
		

> *fba, that sounds so very wrong. No one should talk about Hong's flavor. Not even in a good way.
> 
> Though it does make me curious how one can get to taste minty fresh...I mean, is there a deodorant or something? *




doh!  umm..  I wasn't thinking of hong as a person, it's just the "title" next to lots of words on this board.. I mean, you make it sound like all these "titles" are real people!


----------



## Hand of Evil

I am sure Hong is going to say 'hong like hong too'!

Hong is a-o-kay, number one.


----------



## alsih2o

hong gets his kicks belittling people opinions with humor.


 i like hong alot.  




 p.s. what about that aussie clay?


----------



## Blood Jester

All I can say is, it's good to be like, well, Hong.

IYKWIM.

AITYD.


----------



## Breakdaddy

Does EVERYONE here like dong?!


----------



## fba827

Kamikaze Midget said:
			
		

> *fba, that sounds so very wrong. No one should talk about Hong's flavor. Not even in a good way.
> 
> Though it does make me curious how one can get to taste minty fresh...I mean, is there a deodorant or something? *




Okay, I've been thinking about it - since the minty thing was a bother.. is this better:

"Hong - stays crunchy in milk!"

"Hong - more bang for the buck"  (umm, maybe too "pimp")

"Hong.  Need I say more"

Then there was the time when I noticed in a thread that someone referred to hong as "hung" and someone else caught it and asked how well he and hong knew one another...  but that's an entirely different topic. 

Edit: Adding one more --

"Hong - now with his own fan thread on ENBoard"


----------



## Illuminae

DING DONG HO!


----------



## Kamard

Hong! I hate Hong! Even with strawberries!






Or was that yogurt?


----------



## alsih2o

fba827 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Okay, I've been thinking about it - since the minty thing was a bother.. is this better:
> 
> *




 "you're in good hands with hong" ?

 "you got hing in my enworld!" "you got enworld on my hong!" ?

 "oh, what a feeling- HONG!"

  "like a good neighbor"  nah!

  "melts in your..." well, no


----------



## Thorntangle

hong is just swell.


----------



## fba827

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "melts in your..." well, no *




I started thinking up common ad slogans and after doing one or two in my head I came across this same problem -- inserting hong led to something fallic (and so did that sentence!)  so i went with the ones i made up instead


----------



## I'm A Banana

God, if I hear one more person reference something about Hong, hands, eating, or vague sexual references, I'm going to scream!

Though I guess hong and sexual references go hand in hand...

AUGH! HAND-IN-HAND! I did it to myself! Curse me! Curse you!

Hong, screw you...and your mindgames! Augh!


----------



## the Jester

Wow, I started a trend.

But just so everyone remembers how this all started,

WHACK!


----------



## fba827

the Jester said:
			
		

> *Wow, I started a trend.
> 
> But just so everyone remembers how this all started,
> 
> WHACK! *




"Hong -- He's a great guy and fun to beat with a stick"


Edit: Or:
"Hong - whether he is a great guy or not, it does not matter, he's just fun to beat with a stick"

But that detracts from the nature of the thread... so probably am going for one of my previous suggestions:
"Hong - now with his own ENWorld fan thread"


----------



## yeebarr

Hongs kewl; loud and crass but that's just typical "Aussie" talk. Just don't bag out our beer or our sports and everyone's our mate.


----------



## Darkness

hong? Who's that...?


(Also, moved to Meta.)


----------



## Xarlen

"Hong -- You just can't resist beating him."

"Hong... On a Stiiiiiiick."

"Hong, with a face that a stick could love."

"Hong, just one syllable away from Hang."


----------



## Taren Nighteyes

"Sometimes I feel like a Hong, sometimes I don't.  ENWorld's got Hong, others don't!" (Mounds/Almond Joy jingle)

Just had to add to the fun!

Taren Nighteyes


----------



## Nifft

With all these one line references, Hong must be having a "sig-gasm".

 -- Nifft


----------



## S'mon

Kamard said:
			
		

> *Hong! I hate Hong! Even with strawberries!*
> 
> I hate Hong too.


----------



## BiggusGeekus

hong is better than bunnies.


----------



## Pbartender

There was a Forum that had a poster,
And Hong-o was his name-o.
H-O-N-G-O!
H-O-N-G-O!
H-O-N-G-O!
And Hong-o was his name-o.


----------



## Ashtal

Hong is my Hero.


----------



## Welverin

Kamikaze Midget said:
			
		

> *God, if I hear one more person reference something about Hong, hands, eating, or vague sexual references, I'm going to scream!
> 
> Though I guess hong and sexual references go hand in hand...
> 
> AUGH! HAND-IN-HAND! I did it to myself! Curse me! Curse you!
> 
> Hong, screw you...and your mindgames! Augh! *




At least you didn't type hong-in-hand.


----------



## Eternalknight

Hmm, 12 hours and no reply by Hong?  Where are you Hong?  Hong?  Here Hong! Here Boy!


----------



## Piratecat

Hong-tastic.

*WHACK*


----------



## MeepoTheMighty

Hong reminds me of most of my friends, except they have the decency to not be Austrian.  At least not in public.


----------



## Staffan

Hong is as Hong does.

***WHACK!!!***


----------



## Jarval

Hong's .sig is the best kind of advertising: high profile, and with a hint of scandal


----------



## Buttercup

Hong, Hong, he's our man, if he can't do it no one can!

*WHACK*


----------



## Horacio

Hong is the funniest personality in Piratecat's hivemind...


----------



## Blood Jester

I can't even think about Hong without grabbing my stick!


*WHACK!*


----------



## Xarlen

I want to have Hong love-child!

*WHACK!*


----------



## hong

Buttercup said:
			
		

> *
> *WHACK* *






			
				Xarlen said:
			
		

> *
> *WHACK!* *






			
				Blood Jester said:
			
		

> *WHACK!*




I was just about to say something about these frikkin' angry pills not working, but it looks like things are back to normal.


----------



## Blood Jester

Hey Hong:

It's all whacking with love.  Never have so many whacked so few for so long!


----------



## Horacio

Hong, we all know you love it, if you know what I mean, and I think you do...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

I am indifferent to Hong. But I am for whacking him with a stick.

*whack*


----------



## pennywiz

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *I am indifferent to Hong. But I am for whacking him with a stick.
> 
> *whack* *




Digging one month deep into the woodpile just to whack someone with a stick?  Not so indifferent, methinks.


----------



## Horacio

pennywiz said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Digging one month deep into the woodpile just to whack someone with a stick?  Not so indifferent, methinks.  *




Tallarnorko has resurrected a worthy thread!

_Horacio goes to hit Hong witha stick_


----------



## Dragongirl

Blood Jester said:
			
		

> *I can't even think about Hong without grabbing my stick!
> 
> 
> WHACK! *




Hong is so sexy, you just have to grab your stick???


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hong is so sexy, you just have to grab your stick??? *




If you think of taking a sick when you see someone sexy, I pity your boyfriend, Dragondominatrixchick


----------



## Dragongirl

Horacio said:
			
		

> *If you think of taking a sick when you see someone sexy, I pity your boyfriend, Dragondominatrixchick  *




Perhaps it loses something in translation.  Think figurative.


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Perhaps it loses something in translation.  Think figurative. *




Hong. Stick. Hong with a stick. Hong's Stick...


----------



## Dragongirl

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Hong. Stick. Hong with a stick. Hong's Stick...  *




lol


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> 
> lol *




A new minor artifact for my game, _Hong's stick of virility_


----------



## Dragongirl

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> A new minor artifact for my game, Hong's stick of virility *




Don't forget to take it to the village of Viagran for recharging.


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Don't forget to take it to the village of Viagran for recharging. *




But that villages is near the dangerous Temple of Elemental Lust!


----------



## Dragongirl

Horacio said:
			
		

> *But that villages is near the dangerous Temple of Elemental Lust!  *




So?


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> 
> So? *




A voyage to the Temple of the Elemental Lust with Dragonchick and a _Hong's Stick of virility_ could be unforgetable...


----------



## Dragongirl

Horacio said:
			
		

> *A voyage to the Temple of the Elemental Lust with Dragonchick and a Hong's Stick of virility could be unforgetable... *



You are the one playing with Hong's stick, don't involve me.  I want nothing to do with it.


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> You are the one playing with Hong's stick, don't involve me.  I want nothing to do with it. *




I think Morrus' gramma wouldn't approve any playing with Hong's stick, so let's forget it...


----------



## Dragongirl

Horacio said:
			
		

> *I think Morrus' gramma wouldn't approve any playing with Hong's stick, so let's forget it... *




You mean Eric's gramma


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You mean Eric's gramma *




Isn't she the same old lady?


----------



## Dragongirl

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Isn't she the same old lady?  *



Not nice to call any lady old.  And you call yourself a latin lover.  Ha!


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> Not nice to call any lady old.  And you call yourself a latin lover.  Ha! *




I don't want to seduce Eric's gramma!


----------



## Dragongirl

Horacio said:
			
		

> *I don't want to seduce Eric's gramma! *



So you are only nice to people you are seducing?


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> So you are only nice to people you are seducing? *




I'm only seducting with people I want to seduce, if I weren't I could seduce without trying to...


----------



## Dragongirl

Horacio said:
			
		

> *I'm only seducting with people I want to seduce, if I weren't I could seduce without trying to...   *



And who do you want to seduce?


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> And who do you want to seduce? *




_Horacio smiles to Dragongirl and blinks an eye_


----------



## Dragongirl

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Horacio smiles to Dragongirl and blinks an eye
> 
> *



Ummmmmmmmmmm.  I am telling your wife!!!!!


----------



## Dragongirl

Ah ha, 20 minutes and no comment from Horacio.  I have found his weakness!


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Ah ha, 20 minutes and no comment from Horacio.  I have found his weakness! *




I was taking my lunch...


----------



## Dragongirl

Uh huh.


----------



## Horacio

_Horacio has decided to never again  try to seduce Dragongirl again, she doesn't deserve it, she doesn't like Buffy_


----------



## Dragongirl

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Horacio has decided to never again  try to seduce Dragongirl again, she doesn't deserve it, she doesn't like Buffy
> 
> *



YEAH!!!!!!


----------



## MeepoTheMighty

Wow, another everyone-hit-on-Dragongirl thread.  Amazing how often those show up.


----------



## CrazyMage

I'll bring us back on topic.  In the words of Moe the bartender, I'm a well-wisher of Hong, in that I don't wish any specific harm on him.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Given the direction this thread went in once I had resurrected it, I am not going to hit hong with a stick ever again. Honest.


----------



## Horacio

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *Given the direction this thread went in once I had resurrected it, I am not going to hit hong with a stick ever again. Honest. *




Why not? It's a wonderful passtime

_Horacio beats Hong again with a stick_


----------



## hong

MeepoTheMighty said:
			
		

> *Wow, another everyone-hit-on-Dragongirl thread.  Amazing how often those show up.  *




Yeah. If anyone's going to be hit in this thread, it'll be ME, thankyewverymuch.


Hong "not that anyone needs encouraging" Ooi


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

hong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yeah. If anyone's going to be hit in this thread, it'll be ME, thankyewverymuch.
> 
> 
> Hong "not that anyone needs encouraging" Ooi *




OK.

<i>beats hong with a stick again</i>

Hmmm...this is getting unsatisfying. Does anyone else have a suggestion for a different implement?


----------



## Dragongirl

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *Hmmm...this is getting unsatisfying. Does anyone else have a suggestion for a different implement? *



Cat-o-ninetails?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> Cat-o-ninetails? *




Too bloody. Leaves unsightly marks.

Cat-o-D20 tails?


----------



## Dragongirl

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *Too bloody. Leaves unsightly marks.
> 
> Cat-o-D20 tails?  *



Not sharp enough, d8!  And when he is really bad, d4!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> Not sharp enough, d8!  And when he is really bad, d4! *




*mental image*

   

Can you use Two Weapon Fighting with a Cat-o-d4 tails?


----------



## Dragongirl

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *Can you use Two Weapon Fighting with a Cat-o-d4 tails?  *



Sorry, only female good drow rangers.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> Sorry, only female good drow rangers.   *




Are you <b>sure</b> they have a good alignment? Really sure?

But then, I suppose they have to be able to keep up with all the double scimitar weilding male good drow rangers!

<i><b> Back to the thread topic!</i></b>

I've changed my mind! I like hong too! No more sticks for hong from me!


----------



## Dragongirl

Should I feel left out if I have never beat him with anything other than my tongue?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Should I feel left out if I have never beat him with anything other than my tongue?  *




*MENTAL IMAGE!!!*

 

Say no more, say no more, nudge nudge wink wink, say no more...


----------



## Dragongirl

Ummmmmmmm. I'mmmm tellllling!
Someone's mind is in the gutter!


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Should I feel left out if I have never beat him with anything other than my tongue?  *




_Horacio sees disturbing images of Dragongirl's tonge and Hong's stick_


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Ummmmmmmm. I'mmmm tellllling!
> Someone's mind is in the gutter!   *




What? 

You're the one making the rude comments!


----------



## Dragongirl

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Horacio sees disturbing images of Dragongirl's tonge and Hong's stick *



Ahem, getting close to the SECOND list there Horacio.


----------



## Dragongirl

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *What?
> 
> You're the one making the rude comments! *



Never heard of the term tongue lashing?  Perhaps it is an Americanism.


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> Ahem, getting close to the SECOND list there Horacio. *




Could you remember me what list is that?
I'm a bit lost in your different lists...


----------



## hong

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *
> Say no more, say no more, nudge nudge wink wink, say no more... *




... in bed... as the bishop said to the prostitute.

Sorry, I'm congenitally unable to let dead dogs lie.


----------



## Dragongirl

People who make it to the second list, get ignored for all time.  Or at least I try to ignore them.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> Never heard of the term tongue lashing?  Perhaps it is an Americanism. *




No no...I know the term. Just winding you up.

DISCLAIMER: Despite any evidence to the contrary, any comments uttered by me (the defendant) are intended as jokey, fun, non-serious comments and should be treated as such. I also assume that any comments directed at me in a similar vein are meant as such, and shall be propagated, quoted and used against such peoples as I see fit. Retaliation expected.


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *People who make it to the second list, get ignored for all time.  Or at least I try to ignore them. *




So your second list is far boring than the first, I'll try not to be there...

    Horacio "who likes to be in the soon-to-be-dead list but not in the ignored one" Gonzalez


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

hong said:
			
		

> *Sorry, I'm congenitally unable to let dead dogs lie. *




...in bed...

...as the bishop said to the prostitute...


----------



## hong

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *
> 
> ...in bed...
> 
> ...as the bishop said to the prostitute... *




We're getting far too good at this.


----------



## Horacio

hong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> We're getting far too good at this. *




I don't think so...


----------



## arwink

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> Ahem, getting close to the SECOND list there Horacio. *




There's a second list?

How many of those things are you keeping anyway?


----------



## Horacio

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> There's a second list?
> 
> How many of those things are you keeping anyway? *




Now I'm serious, try not to go to Dragongirl's second list.
First one is much funnier.


----------



## arwink

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Now I'm serious, try not to go to Dragongirl's second list.
> First one is much funnier. *




What's the difference?


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *People who make it to the second list, get ignored for all time.  Or at least I try to ignore them. *




Being ignored is not half as funny as having her wanting to kill you...


----------



## arwink

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Being ignored is not half as funny as having her wanting to kill you... *




I was trying real hard to be ignored.  Silly me.

Death threats are only fun between friends.


----------



## Horacio

arwink said:
			
		

> *Death threats are only fun between friends. *




The Dragongirl is your friend. Trust on the Dragongirl, citizen.


----------



## arwink

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The Dragongirl is your friend. Trust on the Dragongirl, citizen. *




So how do I get in on this hong beating gig.  Are there any courtesy's to be observed, or do I just grab a big stick and start flailing away.

With the greatest of respect, of course


----------



## Horacio

You grab a stick, and you beat them.

Like that:

_Horacio beats Hong with a stick_


----------



## arwink

Horacio said:
			
		

> *You grab a stick, and you beat them.
> 
> Like that:
> 
> Horacio beats Hong with a stick
> 
> 
> 
> *




_arwink beats hong with a stick_ 

Hmm.  I feel a strange sense of belonging.


----------



## Horacio

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> arwink beats hong with a stick
> 
> Hmm.  I feel a strange sense of belonging. *




Feel the power.

Feel the bloody surge of adrenaline in your veins.


Grab the stick with your right hand, move it up and down, first slowly, then faster and faster.

And hit Hong!

_Horacio beats Hong with a stick, again and again_


----------



## Dragongirl




----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




That was beautiful, Dragongirl...


----------



## Dragongirl

Horacio said:
			
		

> *That was beautiful, Dragongirl... *



Thanks


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Now it's clear you like Nutkinland...


----------



## Dragongirl

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Now it's clear you like Nutkinland... *



Actually no.  It is too slow and too hate filled.


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> Actually no.  It is too slow and too hate filled. *




But it has a nice emoticon collection...


----------



## Dragongirl

Horacio said:
			
		

> *But it has a nice emoticon collection...  *



Yes, that is the best thing I have found about that site so far.  If ENWorld would stop going down I would probaly not even go to Nutkinland again.  Just not my kind of place.


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Yes, that is the best thing I have found about that site so far.  If ENWorld would stop going down I would probaly not even go to Nutkinland again.  Just not my kind of place. *




It's not as bad as it seems, and most of people there are nice guys and gals, at least when you pass the nasty surface (best done with a flaming sword )


----------



## Dragongirl

Flaming sword, BAH!  I would just use all my breath weapons.


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Flaming sword, BAH!  I would just use all my breath weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Not all of us are as well equiped...

You really like that emoticon, don't you? 

BTW...
_Horacio beats Hong again, only to be sure that Hong still feel it..._


----------



## Dragongirl

Yes, I love that icon!!!


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Yes, I love that icon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




We all realise it...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Flaming sword, BAH!  I would just use all my breath weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




All of them? How many do you have?


----------



## arwink

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *
> 
> All of them? How many do you have?  *




Isn't two standard for a dragon these days?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Isn't two standard for a dragon these days? *




Yes, but then she would have said <b>both</b> her breath weapons...

<b>All</b> implies some sort of multitude, y'know?


----------



## arwink

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yes, but then she would have said <b>both</b> her breath weapons...
> 
> <b>All</b> implies some sort of multitude, y'know? *




 2 Breath weapon x 3 uses a day.  

I'm figuring the hordes of nutkinland could require more than one or two blasts.


----------



## Horacio

Thi thread is for beating hong with a stick _Horacio pauses and beats again Hong with a stick_, not for discussing Dragongril's attibutes!


----------



## hong

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yes, but then she would have said <b>both</b> her breast weapons...*










> *<b>All</b> implies some sort of multitude, y'know? *









Hong "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" Ooi


----------



## Horacio

hong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hong "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " Ooi *




I think you're playing with fire here, Hong...

I can beat you with a stick, but Dragongirl can do you things I don't dare even to imagine.

Like putting you in her second list...


----------



## LcKedovan

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I think you're playing with fire here, Hong...
> 
> I can beat you with a stick, but Dragongirl can do you things I don't dare even to imagine.
> *




You know Horacio... that whole quote could be interpreted in a most "positive" manner. 


-Will "where did that leather crop go?" Ehgoetz


----------



## Horacio

LcKedovan said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You know Horacio... that whole quote could be interpreted in a most "positive" manner.
> 
> *




You know, Will, that was my idea...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

<i>*beats hong with a big stick*</i>

And I'm not talking about Dragongirls attributes here! We'd offend all grandma's, not just Eric's, but Morrus' too!


----------



## Horacio

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *<i>*beats hong with a big stick*</i>
> 
> And I'm not talking about Dragongirls attributes here! We'd offend all grandma's, not just Eric's, but Morrus' too! *




_Horacio ask Tallarnorko for the big stick and uses it to beat Hong again_

I agree!


----------



## arwink

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *<i>*beats hong with a big stick*</i>
> 
> And I'm not talking about Dragongirls attributes here! We'd offend all grandma's, not just Eric's, but Morrus' too! *




Not to mention the potential of offending Dragongirl.

See, there's these lists she keeps talking about...


----------



## Horacio

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Not to mention the potential of offending Dragongirl.
> 
> See, there's these lists she keeps talking about... *




Offending Dragongirl is a bad thing. Trust on me, don't do it...


----------



## Crothian

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Offending Dragongirl is a bad thing. Trust on me, don't do it... *




Also, it's in bad form.


----------



## Horacio

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Also, it's in bad form. *




Ladies must be respected...


----------



## Crothian

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ladies must be respected... *




Exactly, I'm old fashion in that regard.


----------



## Horacio

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Exactly, I'm old fashion in that regard. *




You're a true gentleman...


----------



## Crothian

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You're a true gentleman... *




Not really, just kind and curtious and all the other traits that repel women.


----------



## Horacio

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Not really, just kind and curtious and all the other traits that repel women. *




You're a gentleman, Crothian, I knew it...

Don't worry, women seems to prefer bad boys but they truely want good ones.


----------



## Crothian

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You're a gentleman, Crothian, I knew it...
> 
> Don't worry, women seems to prefer bad boys but they truely want good ones. *




None that I know.  But then I also take that traditional Woody Allen line "I'd never date a woman who would have me as a boyfriend", granted I changed it up a little.


----------



## Horacio

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> None that I know.  But then I also take that traditional Woody Allen line "I'd never date a woman who would have me as a boyfriend", granted I changed it up a little. *




Woody Allen cannoit be trust on women affairs, you wouldn't want to marry your own daughter, would you?


----------



## Crothian

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Woody Allen cannoit be trust on women affairs, you wouldn't want to marry your own daughter, would you? *




Of course not, even if she was adopted as in Woody's case.  But the point remains the same.


----------



## Horacio




----------



## Crothian

Horacio said:
			
		

> * *




Yes, all is good.    Got some Journey playing on the box, and a sunrise coming in an hour or so.


----------



## Horacio

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yes, all is good.    Got some Journey playing on the box, and a sunrise coming in an hour or so. *




Here it's 11 a.m., no sun because there are too many clouds, and I'm going to luch soon, so I'm good.


----------



## hong

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Offending Dragongirl is a bad thing. Trust on me, don't do it... *




Hmmph. Noone ever asks whether beating hong with sticks is a bad thing.


----------



## Crothian

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Here it's 11 a.m., no sun because there are too many clouds, and I'm going to luch soon, so I'm good. *




It might stortm today, so I'm sure if the sun will be that visable or not.  I get breakfast soon, unless I decide to sleep first.


----------



## Crothian

hong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hmmph. Noone ever asks whether beating hong with sticks is a bad thing.  *




So, Hong, is beating you with a stick a good or bad thing?


----------



## hong

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> So, Hong, is beating you with a stick a good or bad thing? *




No comment.


----------



## Dragongirl

Supposed to rain here the next few days, but then we need it.


----------



## Crothian

hong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> No comment. *




That's what I thought.


----------



## Crothian

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Supposed to rain here the next few days, but then we need it. *




Well, it is a lot of desert out there.


----------



## Dragongirl

Crothian said:
			
		

> *That's what I thought.   *



Hong just likes the attention.  Not that I blame him.


----------



## Crothian

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Hong just likes the attention.  Not that I blame him. *




You're an attention getter as well?


----------



## Dragongirl

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Well, it is a lot of desert out there. *



Ya, and we are getting even less rain than usual.


----------



## Dragongirl

Crothian said:
			
		

> *You're an attention getter as well? *



Maaaaaaaaybeeee


----------



## Crothian

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Ya, and we are getting even less rain than usual.  *




Must be bad on the rocks


----------



## Crothian

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Maaaaaaaaybeeee *




Okay, that's yes.  Are you a middle child?


----------



## Dragongirl

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Must be bad on the rocks   *



Fraid that went right over my head.


----------



## Dragongirl

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Okay, that's yes.  Are you a middle child? *



No the oldest.  Had 4 younger brothers, have 3 now.


----------



## Crothian

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Fraid that went right over my head. *




It might have made any sense, or was just one of the jokes that is only funny to someone who's been up for 30 hours.  Either way, don't worry about.  Most of my friends have learned to just nod and say "Whatever, Crothian."


----------



## Crothian

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *No the oldest.  Had 4 younger brothers, have 3 now. *




Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Dragongirl

Crothian said:
			
		

> *It might have made any sense, or was just one of the jokes that is only funny to someone who's been up for 30 hours.  Either way, don't worry about.  Most of my friends have learned to just nod and say "Whatever, Crothian." *



hmmmm oooook


----------



## Crothian

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *hmmmm oooook *




Ya, they say that to.  You're learning.


----------



## Dragongirl

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Ya, they say that to.  You're learning. *



Occasionally I can be quick on the uptake.
_____________
Thug 1 "You kill Tempus"
Thug 2 "I am not going to do you, you kill him!"
Thug 1 "No way, let's get Mikey to do it."
Thug 2 "Yeah, Mikey, he will do anything"


----------



## Darkness

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Hong just likes the attention.  Not that I blame him. *



You aren't blaming Hong? Are you ill?


----------



## Dragongirl

Darkness said:
			
		

> *You aren't blaming Hong? Are you ill?  *



If I blame Hong I have to blame myself, so then I would be even more ill than I already am.


----------



## Darkness

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *If I blame Hong I have to blame myself, so then I would be even more ill than I already am. *



Ok - which brings us back to the topic of this thread (i.e., liking Hong). Or does it?


----------



## Horacio

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Ok - which brings us back to the topic of this thread (i.e., liking Hong). Or does it?  *




To get back this on topic...

_Horacio beats Hong with a stick, because he knows Hong loves it_


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

_Tallarnorko takes his stick back off Horacio_

Hey, that's my stick! You only borrowed it for a minute!

_beats hong with a stick_

Get yer own stick!


----------



## Darkness

/me opens a stick shop.


----------



## Ravellion

Imitates Hong: "If I had a dollar everytime I got hit by a stick...".
/imitation.

Hits Hong with a stick. Again. (Hey! this is fun! I should have done this ages ago!)

Rav


----------



## Darkness

Rav said:
			
		

> *Imitates Hong: "If I had a dollar everytime I got hit by a stick...".
> /imitation.
> 
> Hits Hong with a stick. Again. (Hey! this is fun! I should have done this ages ago!)
> 
> Rav *



To _really_ imitate Hong, you must do it like this: 

I _always_ check my facts before being hit by sticks on web boards.

- Dark "IYKWIMAITYD" ness


----------



## Ravellion

Darkness said:
			
		

> *- Dark "IYKWIMAITYD" ness *




I can't pull that off with my screen name.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Ah, but hong uses his surname too, to get round a similar problem to yours, Rav.

Eg: "hong 'somethingcleverandwittyandslightlywithaninnuendohere' Ooi


----------



## Horacio

Darkness said:
			
		

> */me opens a stick shop.  *



_Horacio goes to Darkness' shop and ass for a bigger stick.
Horacio beats Hong with a bigger stick_


----------



## Piratecat

*whack*

Narrowing the silliness down to three threads.


----------

